# Sally Miss Skelington's Official Update Thread



## Aiion (Dec 9, 2011)

I take a TON of pics so I thought I better dedicate a thread to pics and updates.

This is my new favorite pic of Sally (click to see full size):

[attachment=3726]


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 9, 2011)

We love pictures! Her eye looks awesome


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 9, 2011)

So cute
Love the name


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 9, 2011)

I think someone is a fan of the nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Aiion (Dec 10, 2011)

[attachment=3729] (click to see full size)

Got this one of her being all snuggly last night. 

the lines on her lips remind me of Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas  To be honest, I had to look the name up. I just remembered She looked like "that girl"...lol


----------



## Aiion (Dec 13, 2011)

Sally measured in at almost 18 inches. 6 inches nose to vent. I wish I would have measured her when I first got her. She is growing like a weed. 

I let Sally try just about every food I eat. She is picky so far. I was very surprised to find out that she LOVES eggnog. 

[attachment=3738]
[attachment=3737]

Then she sauntered over to the computer...plopped down and passed out.

[attachment=3739]

Here are a couple pics from today. She is very lackadaisical.

[attachment=3741][attachment=3740]


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous red.


----------



## Aiion (Dec 14, 2011)

Took a couple little videos of Sally sleeping. She's like a little rag doll in the morning.

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/WohBP2TWD-k[/video]

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/sO8Fq4dHGcQ[/video]

And a pic of her sleeping all funny like she does.

[attachment=3746]


----------



## Aiion (Dec 29, 2011)

Sally is getting cuter every day. She was acting a little funny earlier but she is perfectly fine now. I think it was a little lizard gas...lol

A little while ago I had to let her start free roaming. I lizard proofed the entire house first, which isn't so easy since she is still small. What happened is that she was getting more and more fidgety about exploring, but I was afraid she would get lost or hurt. So one day she had enough. I couldn't contain her, so I put her in her cage..and she threw a little lizard temper tantrum! It was incredible. Substrate was flying everywhere. She turned her wading pool into a mudbath. She was covered in substrate head to foot. It was really cute but it was also obviously time to give her some freedom.

Now she has a fairly predictable routine going on so I don't have to keep my eye one her every second. The other day she had been missing for longer than usual. I looked for her under the couch...and she came running up to my face... all happy  Today was the best. She was exceptionally energetic and running everywhere. Finally she climbed up a blanket onto the couch, spent some time looking for a spot to lay down, and then walked straight across the couch and into my hoodie pocket, where she immediately settled down and fell asleep. 

I love her so


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 30, 2011)

She's looking beautiful, grew too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aiion (Jan 5, 2012)

We made a new video last night. She is having a bad shed but in good spirits otherwise.

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/d3ka9h00fFQ[/video]


----------



## Aiion (Jan 10, 2012)

Sally is being super cute today. She was trying to get up on a chair for about 10 minutes..and playing around the chair legs. I would have never thought I would see a lizard playing. I love her so  :heart:

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/edHe87_qIL8[/video]


----------

